# modern day cowboy



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A modern day cowboy has spent many days crossing the
Texas plains without water. His horse already died of thirst..

He's crawling through the sand, certain that he has breathed
his last breath - when all of a sudden he sees an object sticking
out of the sand several yards ahead of him.
He crawls to the object, pulls it out of the sand, and discovers
what looks to be an old brief case.

He opens it and out pops a genie. But this is no ordinary genie.
She is wearing an IRS ID badge and a dull gray dress.
There's a calculator in her pocketbook. She has a pencil
tucked behind one ear.

'Well, cowboy,' says the genie.... 'You know how I work.
You have three wishes .'

'I'm not falling for this', said the cowboy.
'I'm not going to trust an IRS genie..'

She smiled and said, 'What do you have to lose??
You've got no transportation, and it looks like you're a goner anyway!'

The cowboy thinks about this for a minute, and decides that the
genie is right.
He said, 'OK, I wish I were in a lush oasis with plentyof food
and drink.'

***POOF***

The cowboy finds himself in the most beautiful oasis he has ever
seen.. And he
is surrounded with jugs of wine and platters of delicacies.

The genie said, 'OK, cowpoke, what's your second wish ? '

'My second wish is that I was rich beyond my wildest dreams.'

***POOF***

The cowboy finds himself surrounded by treasure chests filled with
rare gold coins and precious gems.

The genie said, 'OK, cowpuncher, you have just one more wish.
Better make it a good one!'

After thinking for a few minutes, the cowboy says....
'I wish that no matter where I go, beautiful women will want and need 
me.'

***POOF***

He turned into a tampon.

The moral of the story: If the government offers you
anything, there's going to be a string attached.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

haha, string attached


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's so funny.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ha ha, that's kinda gross.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------

